# صناعه الصابون الصلب ( التواليت)



## fadiza17 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
ارجو منكم المساعده لانتاج الصابون الصلب بالطريقه البارده تجاريا لانني ارغب بتصنيعه في معمل المنظفات لدي كما اتمنى ان ترشدوني الى المواد المالئه ؟
وما هو سبب استخدام كل من :
الكحول
السكر
الملح 
النشا
السلكات 
كما راجو ان تفسرو لي سبب انني صنعت الصابون من زيت جوز الهند وكانت العوارض السلبيه التاليه:
عمل تهيج بالجلد
لدعه على اللسان 
مع العلم انني اضفت 182 غرام كوستيك - 375 ملل ماء 1000 غرام زيت جوز الهند
ارجو الرد اخواني 
لكم مني خير دعاء


----------



## fadiza17 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني كل هاذا العدد من المشاهدات ولا واحد قادر ينصحني او يدليني ؟
ارجو منكم الاهتمام بالموضوع يا اهل الخبره


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (3 أكتوبر 2010)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> ارجو منكم المساعده لانتاج الصابون الصلب بالطريقه البارده تجاريا لانني ارغب بتصنيعه في معمل المنظفات لدي كما اتمنى ان ترشدوني الى المواد المالئه ؟
> وما هو سبب استخدام كل من :
> الكحول
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا حضرتك ماينفعش تصنع صابون تواليت لانة مش زى المنظفات دة توصيفة مستحضرات تجميل
بياخد موافق وتصريح من وزارة الصحة ووزارة الصناعة 
ومن المواد الى حضرتك ذكرتها انتا مش عارف تركيبة صابون التواليت ياريت حضرتك تضور فى المنتدى كويس هتلاقى الى انتا عايزة عن طريق خاصية البحث


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللدغة في اللسان وتهيج الجلد سببه خطأ في كمية الكوستك وكمية المياه اللازمة 
كمية الكوستك 171,98غم وكمية المياه 445.87 غم 
الكحول لشفافية الصابون 
الملح لزيادة ثقل الصابون
النشأ كمادة مالئة ومثخنة


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخى الكريم التهيج فى الجلد ناتج عن زيادة فى القاعدة المستخدمة ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم )

هة المادة بتعمل تأكل فى الجلد


----------



## fadiza17 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني شكرا لكم للمساعده جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## fadiza17 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*



تامرمحمدعبدو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اولا حضرتك ماينفعش تصنع صابون تواليت لانة مش زى المنظفات دة توصيفة مستحضرات تجميل
> بياخد موافق وتصريح من وزارة الصحة ووزارة الصناعة
> ومن المواد الى حضرتك ذكرتها انتا مش عارف تركيبة صابون التواليت ياريت حضرتك تضور فى المنتدى كويس هتلاقى الى انتا عايزة عن طريق خاصية البحث


 
السلام عليكم اخي الكريم اول شئ احب ان الفت انتباهك الى ان كلمه مستحيل ليس لها اي وجود في هذا الملتقى الغني بالمعرفه والتعاون 
المنظفات ايضا لها تصاريح من وزاره الصناعه والبيئه والصحه فانا حصلت على هذه التراخيص 
ويااخي صدقني ليس هناك من شئ صعب ةتصنيع لصابون من اسهل ما يكون فلقد سافرت انا الى سوريا والصين ورائيت كيف يتم التصنيع وما هي المواد المستخدمه ولقد قمت باستيراد الات التصنيع من هناك 
اما بخصوص المواد التي ذكرتها مثل الكحول والنشاء والملح فانا اعرف النسب ولكن لا اعرف السبب لاستخدامها ولهاذا سائلت بعد ان بحثت مطولا بالمنتدى عن ذلك 
وشكرا لك لدلي على خاصيه البحث 
تقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (3 فبراير 2011)

*اخي اريد أن أعرف نسبة النشا في الصابون*



fadiza17 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم اول شئ احب ان الفت انتباهك الى ان كلمه مستحيل ليس لها اي وجود في هذا الملتقى الغني بالمعرفه والتعاون
> المنظفات ايضا لها تصاريح من وزاره الصناعه والبيئه والصحه فانا حصلت على هذه التراخيص
> ويااخي صدقني ليس هناك من شئ صعب ةتصنيع لصابون من اسهل ما يكون فلقد سافرت انا الى سوريا والصين ورائيت كيف يتم التصنيع وما هي المواد المستخدمه ولقد قمت باستيراد الات التصنيع من هناك
> اما بخصوص المواد التي ذكرتها مثل الكحول والنشاء والملح فانا اعرف النسب ولكن لا اعرف السبب لاستخدامها ولهاذا سائلت بعد ان بحثت مطولا بالمنتدى عن ذلك
> ...



أخي الكريم ارجو أن اعرف نسبة النشاء في الصابون


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاكوم الله كل الخير


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موفق وعليك بشراء ورق بي اتس للتعادل


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا التكرم من الاخوة الكريم تزويدي بعناويين الشركات في المنطقة العربية والتي يمكن شراء منها معدات تصنيع الصابون مثل القوالب وماكينات تقطيع الصابوب بطريقة يدويه يعني معدات تتعلق بمشروع صغير
وشكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم اي محل خراطة معادن يمكن يصنعلك او يدلك
موفق


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

هو فى منتدى احسن من ده


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

ممكن تصنعها انت بنفسك يا أخى


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: شكرا*

الله يفتح عليك يا اخى هو دة الكلام


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## abdo523 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

يا اخي عند صناعة صابون التواليت لابد من المحافظة على نسبة ph أي التعادل بين المادة الدهنية وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم وإذا كان ph حمضي قليلا صار أفضل من القلوي حتى لا يؤدي إلى إلتهابات في الجلد او أي شيء آخر مضر للجلد


----------

